# Vernor’s point of sale cardboard bottles



## VernorsGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

At first glance, they look the same. However, all three cardboard bottle advertising signs are different. Vernor’s became Vernors in late 1959 (note no apostrophe). The bottle to the left is pre-1959. The bottle to the right is post-1959. The bottle in the middle is confused! It has the neck logo without an apostrophe and the logo below has an apostrophe. Probably makes it 1959 or 1960. Cool cardboard advertising to go with my glass Vernor’s bottles of the same era.


----------



## VernorsGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Forgot to say that these are large. They are about 30” tall.


----------



## embe (Aug 5, 2021)

makes me thirsty. Nice condition


----------

